

GoPro Acquires Virtual Reality Startup Kolor - wildpeaks
http://www.gopro.com/news/lets-get-sphericalspherical-gopro-acquires-virtual-reality-start-up-kolor

======
wildpeaks
It makes sense, Kolor was already the reference in HD panoramas stitching
tools and with their recent push towards video as well, they're a logical
complement to GoPro.

